# inkscape-0.46-r3 failed

## ekoerber

inkscape-0.46-r3 failed

Hallo, 

ich habe versucht Inkscape (Vektorgrafikprogramm) zu emergen. Aber während der Kompilierung kam folgender Fehler:

Dabei war es unerheblich ob ich die stabile Version inkscape-0.46-r2 oder die Version inkscape-0.46-r3 nehme.

```
{standard input}:73399: Error: symbol `JS11272' is already defined

{standard input}:73405: Error: symbol `string_to_hex' is already defined

{standard input}:73412: Error: symbol `JS11276' is already defined

{standard input}:73418: Error: symbol `tree_find_sk' is already defined

{standard input}:73425: Error: symbol `JS11280' is already defined

{standard input}:73431: Error: symbol `uni2asc' is already defined

{standard input}:73438: Error: symbol `JS11284' is already defined

{standard input}:73444: Error: symbol `v2i_ASN1_BIT_STRING' is already defined

{standard input}:73451: Error: symbol `JS11288' is already defined

{standard input}:73457: Error: symbol `v2i_GENERAL_NAME' is already defined

{standard input}:73464: Error: symbol `JS11292' is already defined

{standard input}:73470: Error: symbol `v2i_GENERAL_NAMES' is already defined

{standard input}:73477: Error: symbol `JS11296' is already defined

{standard input}:73483: Error: symbol `v2i_GENERAL_NAME_ex' is already defined

{standard input}:73490: Error: symbol `JS11300' is already defined

{standard input}:73496: Error: symbol `v_check' is already defined

{standard input}:73503: Error: symbol `JS11304' is already defined

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++: libssl.so.0.9.8.stub.o: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++: libcrypto.so.0.9.8.stub.o: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

make[2]: *** [inkscape] Fehler 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/inkscape-0.46-r3/work/inkscape-0.46/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/inkscape-0.46-r3/work/inkscape-0.46'

make: *** [all] Fehler 2

 *

 * ERROR: media-gfx/inkscape-0.46-r3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2629:  Called gnome2_src_compile

 *             environment, line 1998:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "compile failure"

 *  The die message:

 *   compile failure

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/inkscape-0.46-r3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/inkscape-0.46-r3/temp/environment'.
```

Kennt jemad das Problem Was Haben die Datein libssl.so.0.9.8.stub.o und libcrypto.so.0.9.8.stub.o und was bewirken sie 

und wo finde ich sie?

Danke

----------

## Necoro

Reinstallier mal openssl

----------

## ekoerber

Openssl habe ich re-emerged kein erfolg 

Version: openssl-0.9.8g-r2

----------

## jkoerner

Moin,

die Bibliotheken scheinen nicht der eigentliche Grund für die Fehlermeldungen zu sein. Inkscape wird gebaut und läuft auch ohne die.

Mit welchen USE-Flags baust du dein System und mit welchen versuchst du inkscape zu installieren?

Versuch es einmal mit '-gnome'

----------

## ekoerber

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe Der Tipp mit den USE Flags hat geholfen

Mit "USE=-jabber" funktionierte es.  Gnome kann weiter in den USE Flags verbleiben

Danke

----------

